# Manchester Reptile Club 9 (21st Aug) EXOTIC MAMMALS



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello MRCers!

This month, we are holding the club night a week early (there's a wedding on at the pub the week after), so get down to the New Dane Bank on the 21st August for all the usual laughs.

As we're getting so busy now, this will hopefully be the last time at this pub before we're forced to find somewhere new....therefore we're making full use of the big garden by holding our first EXOTIC MAMMAL night:2thumb:

The reps will still be contained within the upstairs room, but please feel welcome to bring along your skunks, raccoons, coatis, hedgepigs, ferrets etc....maybe even the odd parrot would be cool too! PLEASE remember, these animals will be outdoors, so don't allow them to escape. Also, if you wish to go upstairs with the reps, someone must look after your beasties (or put them in the car) and please wash your hands.

Kids over the age of about 10 are welcome, but we can't have loads of little rugrats belting around. Also, please don't bring your livestock to sell on the night....s'not cool - although feel free to advertise on the Facebook group.

To join our FB group, search for Manchester Reptile Club

Rosy and myself will see you in a couple of weeks!:2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Well, already people are talking about skunks, raccoon, genets, a virginia opossum, and even a kinkajou! If that all works out, this should be an amazing night!:2thumb:


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

I shall try get there with my hedgehog (or two).:2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

The facebook group has been going nuts with new joiners.....promises to be a great night. And if we're having a spot of rain (this is Manchester after all), the pub has a nice big undercover out seating area, and we'll be putting up some gazebo action.....after all, we're tough northerners and a bit of rain isn't going to stop us!:2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Bumping!

Our Facebook group now has over 120 members! This meet is going to be really busy, so I suggest you get there early.:2thumb:


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Sounds like things have taken off, good luck with it all, cheers :2thumb:


----------



## vanilla freak (Aug 13, 2011)

hey i use to live in denton my self just moved to bury but i was just wandering if people that dont bring there pets are welcome as i have 2 beardies but dont want to bring them as its a long way away and i have no car


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey....

Of course you can! Everyone is very friendly and more than happy for you to cuddle their pets


----------



## vanilla freak (Aug 13, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> Hey....
> 
> Of course you can! Everyone is very friendly and more than happy for you to cuddle their pets


 
aww kool well me and the mrs will see you all there :2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

:jump::jump::jump:

Only a few more days to go! I can't say too much about which animals we have coming (would spoil the surprise), but you'd be a fool to miss this one!:2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

SEE YOU SOON!:2thumb:


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey guys, was an amazing night. Heres a link to my website with some pics on.

MRC 21/08/2011 | Anthony Didsbury Photography

If anyone wishes to, feel free to use the pics for social sites etc, just please give me credit when doing so. If anyone wants a print, then contact me and we'll work something out.

Ant.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Anyone that didn't make it, you missed an absolute blinder! Check out the amazing pics from Anthony - swift_wraith (who's available for hire), and more should follow soon from Steve (also available for hire).

There will hopefully be another Exotic Mammal night at the Manchester Reptile Club next April or sometime like that. In the meantime, we meet towards the end of every month and get up to all sorts of fun and shenanigans!:2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Here's the link to the next set of photos from last night's fantastic meet.....taken by Steve (I think his contact details are on the site)

http://www.2cro.ws/2011/08/22/manchester-reptile-meet-august-2011/

With more people than ever, and a huge variety of animals, it was a night to remember!


----------



## laura elizabeth (Apr 18, 2011)

*it was great!!*

heya chris it was a fab night i enjoyed it u should be very proud and i loved ur ferret and skunk very cute!! and the pics were great although my sis jane i dont think she expected the pic lol she looked abit drunk lol :2thumb: i had a nice time thanks?: victory::2thumb:


----------



## urbandruid (Jan 21, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> Here's the link to the next set of photos from last night's fantastic meet.....taken by Steve (I think his contact details are on the site)


Apologies all, correct link is Images of August 2011 Manchester Reptile Club meeting

Regards,
Steve


----------

